# How to Adjust B13 Headlights



## SQuaLZ (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey all, new to the forum and this is my first post here!

I picked up a 93 Sentra XE last summer and have just a few things to work on and the car will be up to my expectations for my DD.

One thing that is bothering me is that I need to adjust my low beams. They literally point down and light about 10 feet in front of me, which was scary the other night in the rain on a highway with no lights and no other cars.

I tried searching but found nothing. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SQuaLZ (Feb 4, 2013)

Nobody? Please help this is a safety issue.


----------



## SQuaLZ (Feb 4, 2013)

Really nobody knows how to do this?


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Pop the hood and look at the back of the headlight assembly. There should be two little headlight adjusting rods that you can turn with a little screwdriver. 

Stock photo, but you can see the rods.


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

Also worth mentioning is that the headlights have levels on them, but they would only be effective if you're parked on level ground. The instructions for how to adjust your headlights can be found in the Field Service Manual - EL - click the 'headlamp' button then click on 'aiming adjustment'. Here is the FSM: Nissan Sentra Factory Service Manuals (FSM)


----------

